# An Interesting Read On Innovative Thought



## RangerRowe (Dec 27, 2012)

http://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/art/the-military-needs-more-disruptive-thinkers


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ah, the combination of inexperience and a first-year business course.


----------



## AWP (Dec 27, 2012)

I stopped reading when he commented on Steve Jobs' "inspiration". In an effort to prove his point he greatly over-simplified Jobs' entire business experience and gave the man more credit than he deserved for some of the designs. "Ah! This vignette supports my paper! I'll use it to the exclusion of all other available information out there."

The author's on to something, don't get me wrong, but I think he suffers from academic tunnel vision.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 27, 2012)

Mara nailed it.  This guy doesn't know what he doesn't know.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 27, 2012)

I get things done and by his thinking I should be a CEO. The world does not work like that. It is who you know and who you blow. I don't play well with others sometimes and feelings get hurt. The end or result is what I am striving for, if you are keeping me from it, because of something stupid. Guess what I am going to call you fucked up and tell you why. That does not fly to help me get a better job. 

Story: had a headhunter call me wanting me bad for a position. He starts asking me how much I make then wants to know how much I have made each 10 years prior. I told him it is none of his business. I am getting pissed as he presses. He tries to explain that will help me prove a track record. I explode at that point explaining to him that he HS no idea what the fuck he is talking about because he had know idea about the companies I have worked for. He had know idea that most companies change there compensation plans constantly and I have been through at least 15 diff compensation plans in the last 12 years. I told him to F off and hung up.

The author is clueless


----------

